# Riesen Problem bei SystemUpdate (vcdimager)

## Piti

Hallo, und zwar habe ich das Problem das ich seit Tagen mein System nicht mehr Updaten kann.

emerge sync

emerge -uD world

dann bricht er immer ab mit

 *Quote:*   

> image.c:80: error: conflicting types for `vcd_image_sink_write'
> 
> image_sink.h:67: error: previous declaration of `vcd_image_sink_write'
> 
> make[2]: *** [image.lo] Fehler 1
> ...

 

habe auch versucht vcdimager manuell zu emergen kommt aber der gleiche Fehler.

Ging vorher alles ohne Probleme habe auch nichts am System verändert.

Kann mir wer helfen ?

mfgLast edited by Piti on Mon Jul 12, 2004 11:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

sieht nach einem defekten ebuild aus... (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55414)

hth,

ciao

----------

## Piti

Danke dann warte ich mal bis dieses gefixt worden ist.

mfg

----------

## _hephaistos_

kannst es auch mit einer anderen version probieren... ev. unstable?

bzw. warten is keine gute idee, da das ev. auch länger dauern kann...

----------

## Piti

Mhm wie mache ich das mit einer anderen Version den ?

Habe in meiner make.conf nämlich ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" stehen.

Da zeigt er mir die 0.7.20 als neuste an.

----------

## _hephaistos_

ja, dann nimm das mal raus (das ist nicht empfehlenswert -> da unstable) und probier die "stable" version...

----------

## Piti

Wenn ich das aber rausnehme macht er ja mein ganzes System neu weil ich es ja so installiert habe.

Da wird er mir bestimmt an die 1000 Pakete Downgraden.

Und ich denke einiges wird dann auch nicht mehr gehen.

----------

## _hephaistos_

sieh dir mal den portage guide an. du kannst ja auch eine bestimmte version eines pakets installieren....

----------

## Piti

Wenn ich das "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"" entferne macht er doch ein Downgrade vieler Pakete ?

Kann es passieren das einige Programme dann nicht mehr laufen ?

Oder ist das Gefahrlos ?

Dann würde ich das machen mal über Nacht oder so wobei mein System eigentlich sehr stabil läuft ist ja permanent an die Kiste.

----------

## _hephaistos_

du kannst das "defekte" paket auch manuell in einer anderen version emergen....

----------

## Piti

Das ist mir klar (muß zwar suchen wie) aber wenn ich dann wieder -uD world mache will er ja wieder das aktuelle haben.

Das ist mein Problem oder ich denke grad falsch *g*

----------

## _hephaistos_

ja, darauf bin ich gerade selber auch gekommen  :Smile: 

hmmm... ich hab leider NIE unstable als standard... probier halt mal aus, das rauszunehmen und dann

emerge -uDpv world -> mal schauen, wieviel er downgraden will... wahrscheinlich viel...

sorry - weiß ich auch nicht weiter...

----------

## firefly

such mal nach package.keywords das sollte dir weiterhelfen

----------

## _hephaistos_

naja, das problem ist ja, dass er ohnehin unstable ist, da bringt das ja auch nicht viel oder?

----------

## firefly

wiso er kann doch über diese datei für dieses eine packet stabel erzwingen und der rest bleibt unsable

----------

## _hephaistos_

aha - also kein keyword angeben... sorry - wusste nicht, dass das geht. gute idee, wenns geht  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

ne anstelle von ~arch einfach arch

----------

## Piti

Mhm das Problem wurde leider noch nicht behoben.

----------

## CoPyCaT

Hi, hatte das selbe Problem als ich K3B emergen wollte.

Abhilfe schafte die Suche des Forums..............

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56176

Einfach das Patcharchiv saugen und nutzen.

Bei mir funzte es wunderbar.

----------

## Piti

Also irgendwie geht das bei mir nicht oder ich denke wieder falsch.

Habe mir da Patcharchiv runtergeladen und in mein /usr/local/portage entpackt.

Wenn ich aber emerge vcdimager mache saugt er trotzdem die Version aus dem Netz und will die installieren.

----------

## CoPyCaT

 *Piti wrote:*   

> Also irgendwie geht das bei mir nicht oder ich denke wieder falsch.
> 
> Habe mir da Patcharchiv runtergeladen und in mein /usr/local/portage entpackt.
> 
> Wenn ich aber emerge vcdimager mache saugt er trotzdem die Version aus dem Netz und will die installieren.

 

1.Du musst das patched Ebuild saugen

2.Das entpackst du nach /usr/portage/ so das du im endeffekt unter 

/usr/portage/media-video/vcdimager/vcdimager-0.7.20-r1.ebuild vorfindest.

3. emerge vcdimager --> jetzt saugt er das file ausm inet patcht es und compiliert es durch.

fertig

----------

## Piti

1.Du musst das patched Ebuild saugen

gemacht

2.Das entpackst du nach /usr/portage/ so das du im endeffekt unter 

/usr/portage/media-video/vcdimager/vcdimager-0.7.20-r1.ebuild vorfindest.

habe ich

3. emerge vcdimager --> jetzt saugt er das file ausm inet patcht es und compiliert es durch.

```
.7.20/lib'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/vcdimager-0.7.20-r1/work/vcdimager-0.7.20'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/vcdimager-0.7.20-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 33, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)
```

----------

## CoPyCaT

Hmm, versteh ich nicht, bei mir hat es wunderbar funktioniert.

----------

## Piti

Ja sag ich ja das er bei mir da irgendwas nicht will.

----------

## Piti

So habe jetzt mal einen neuen Kernel gemacht (2.6.7-r9) konnte damit mein NVIDIA Problem lösen.

Allerdings bekomme ich das Problem mit vcdimager nicht in den Griff.

----------

